# Optimize Windows 7 Under a Crappy CPU ?



## RoutedScripter (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi

I've got an old friend's PC to repair that's just for basic multimedia stuff nothing else.

I've managed to do some optimizations, and heavily on the desktop visual stuff, it improves the lag incredibly, moving and resizing windows is basically lagless now, still CPU is so weak it basically lags the mouse

I though it was mouse lag before, and i've just upgraded from 512MB to 1536MB, got DDR2 extemely cheap so why not, it's working great now, it was horrible before.

So it's not RAM, it's definitely CPU







This is before I made the Visual Effects modifications in Performance Options stuff in System Settings (it's already non-aero). You can't see the mouse here, but it was at the top of the taskmanager windows I was moving up and down, normal speed, no any deliberate fast movements, it was extremely annoying It would never be accepable if this was my PC.


Anyone has any more ideas, I've already gone through all the "10 steps to make win7 faster" and other tinkertoy stuff around the web, most of the stuff will not affect CPU, only one out 10 sites I checked has the Visual Effects mentioned that really helped a TON.

I have all the non-essential services disabled, ..etc


----------



## kn00tcn (Nov 21, 2013)

overclock the cpu? are any newer/faster/multicore ones available on that socket? the older AMD singlecores certainly struggle with multiple processes/threads compared to hyperthreading (in my experience with an overcolcked athlon xp-m vs a pentium 4)


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2013)

Install linux


----------



## erocker (Nov 21, 2013)

You have 46 background processes going on. You should be able to slim that down into the 30's. Thing is, it really won't help very much with a single core CPU.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 21, 2013)

windows classic skin + set visual effects for best performance
and stop trying to multitask


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm gonna guess that if He/She gave it to to "fix", that they have Little or no experience with PC's, atleast in the maintenance area. My suggestion would be that if You CAN'T get it to handle such simple task's as desktop functions , and there is NO other program running in the background hogging CPU, or RAM, and bringing down performance, Legitimate, or malware/Virus, etc. Then it LOOK'S like it might be time to make the jump into a NEWER system.Unfortunately, I cannot see the PC in question's Spec's , but really, it would cost a MINIMAL amount of Cash to invest in a new, more powerful CPU, or even used More powerful CPU. Even with a motherboard upgrade the costs would be Minimal. If it's an older LGA, or AMD socket type that your friend has reached the "end of the road" so to speak with, as far as a More powerful option(No room for upgrade without moving to a newer socket type), Then maybe you could take this opportunity to make a few WELL deserved upgrades, Otherwise something tell's Me You'll be "working" on their PC again sooner than later. thats My opinion. If buying a few new part's is OUT of the question, then Maybe a Less intensive O.S. , like linux, or something like it?


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 21, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Install linux




long story, not an option




jboydgolfer said:


> I'm gonna guess that if He/She gave it to to "fix", that they have Little or no experience with PC's, atleast in the maintenance area. My suggestion would be that if You CAN'T get it to handle such simple task's as desktop functions , and there is NO other program running in the background hogging CPU, or RAM, and bringing down performance, Legitimate, or malware/Virus, etc. Then it LOOK'S like it might be time to make the jump into a NEWER system.Unfortunately, I cannot see the PC in question's Spec's , but really, it would cost a MINIMAL amount of Cash to invest in a new, more powerful CPU, or even used More powerful CPU. Even with a motherboard upgrade the costs would be Minimal. If it's an older LGA, or AMD socket type that your friend has reached the "end of the road" so to speak with, as far as a More powerful option(No room for upgrade without moving to a newer socket type), Then maybe you could take this opportunity to make a few WELL deserved upgrades, Otherwise something tell's Me You'll be "working" on their PC again sooner than later. thats My opinion. If buying a few new part's is OUT of the question, then Maybe a Less intensive O.S. , like linux, or something like it?




1. not the main pc
2. casual use only
3. didn't ask for a new PC
4. barely made it to work, i was just looking for some extra speedups.
5. it was working slower when I got it (4 years old install of winXP)
6. profession of fixing things is trying to fix not replace, that's what I do best, I already managed to get it work
7. money is not an issue but we don't have kind of "wasteful" lifestyle around here 






ne6togadno said:


> windows classic skin + set visual effects for best performance
> and stop trying to multitask



I was trying to tell that that's only part of the problem, the CPU is hogging even when opening browser windows, installing programs, etc

The user is probably not as demanding as I am at all, but you know, i still try to do my best as I always put things in expecting the worst, not trying to make it appear good when it's not, like other people try to explain their way to make it seem better.

Definitely don't want to overclock because i don't want instability, it was BSOD that's why they brought the PC for a fix.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 21, 2013)

kn00tcn said:


> overclock the cpu? are any newer/faster/multicore ones available on that socket? the older AMD singlecores certainly struggle with multiple processes/threads compared to hyperthreading (in my experience with an overcolcked athlon xp-m vs a pentium 4)


 
The issue is still the RAM too. You only have 20MB free. Should have upgraded him to 4GB.

The CPU spike is a background APP, the antivirus or something else that's hugging the CPU. Do a full format and reinstall windows.


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2013)

That CPU shouldn't do that. With the visual effects turned off it should be ok. I've used Windows 7 with slower systems (with 2GB RAM though) and it was surprisingly quick.

Anyway what erocker said, kill everything not absolutely necessary. You can look around for a cheap dual core as well.


----------



## Mathragh (Nov 21, 2013)

Depending on what graphics hardware is in there you might get better results by running windows 8 aswell, because its optimized for less capable systems and has more hardware acceleration. Don't know whether that is an option though.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 21, 2013)

erocker said:


> You have 46 background processes going on. You should be able to slim that down into the 30's. Thing is, it really won't help very much with a single core CPU.




Those are just normal, i usually don't have as much svchosts on my, and i don't have rundll32 and WUDFhost, but some of them seem to go on and off an are usually at fresh install, I also don't have taskeng, this is completely different hardware so that's maybe some different behavior from windows, but there's also one Unknown Device that i have no idea and since already everything works it's fine, it was also a pain in the ass finding the drivers for all this, glad I could make it work.








Also to note, now that I'm basically done, I will also uninstall the wireless PCI card and it's drivers, maybe it'll improve something, but as you can see the DPC latency wasn't the problem in this case.




Mathragh said:


> Depending on what graphics hardware is in there you might get better results by running windows 8 aswell, because its optimized for less capable systems and has more hardware acceleration. Don't know whether that is an option though.



The user did not want to have win 8.




Dent1 said:


> The issue is still the RAM too. You only have 20MB free. Should have upgraded him to 4GB.
> 
> The CPU spike is a background APP, the antivirus or something else that's hugging the CPU. Do a full format and reinstall windows.



Sorry, I think I forgot to mention that this is a fresh reformat reinstall from XP. I assumed people know I know what I'm doing so I just got straight to the main point 


Referr to this thread to understand all the "stanby, free, available" memory terms in windows http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/win7-memory-cache-further-analyzing-mapped-file.144712/


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 21, 2013)

replace nod32 and malwarebytes with avast.
if zoran has router turn off win firewall and setup router firewall.
turn off that nv driver help as well
change ms office with libre office or if this is not option remove ms office speed up from startup (cant remeber what was exact name but you will find it in msconfig and/or start up folder)
and realy change to windows classic skin. it really makes huge difference.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 21, 2013)

It already is classic skin, just, I left one tick on that actually makes it still look like Win7 

But I tested it and, it actually is fine like this, might be ofcourse faster with that but it looks weird to me , mostly because buttons are different sizes and I get dizzy, not whining about looks.

Because that's my opinion, I'll have the guy to test it and he can choose, as usual.


----------



## Dent1 (Nov 21, 2013)

RuskiSnajper said:


> Sorry, I think I forgot to mention that this is a fresh reformat reinstall from XP. I assumed people know I know what I'm doing so I just got straight to the main point


 


If its a fresh windows then the high CPU usage is probably windows update. It will hide in the background eating up resources until its downloaded fully.

What happens if you disable windows update?


----------



## dhdude (Nov 21, 2013)

Did you install 64bit Win 7? I'd suggest 32bit if you're low on ram


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 21, 2013)

I ran windows 7 on my TV (Yes it has a AM2+/3 system INSIDE it) and with the original low watt dual core and 1GB ram it was super sluggish and would skip during video play even on youtube and also max out the cores alot and this was on a clean install. I upgraded it to a low watt quad core with 4GB ram and its run smoothly now


----------



## LagunaX (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah what the ppl above said, forum find or ebay a cheap used dual core and 4gb ram if u can.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 21, 2013)

If you're familiar with disabling services you can always trim down the non-essential ones. Black Viper's website is a great resource for definitions on services and which ones _he _deems suitable to be disabled. _Always _make a note of what you're disabling and what the original state was and *do not *disable essential services.

Hopefully that'll help lower the resources being used. Don't expect a miracle cure though.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 21, 2013)

The cpu is not crap. I'm still running my original athlon 64 3500 in a test PC. Stop insulting such a wonderful piece of silicon. Windows sucks, but does work fine on it. 

The only thing it needs is a modern gpu to accelerate video. 

I can game on that cpu and put the ps3/360 to shame.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2013)

So what CPU you got in that old rig, Ruski?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2013)

qubit said:


> So what CPU you got in that old rig, Ruski?


Really?  It's in the OP.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Really?  It's in the OP.


Now I see it. <facepalm> I did look for it, lol.

Been a long day at work.

I've got a socket 939 single core Athlon 64 running at 2GHz which works quite smoothly on W7, so I would have expected this one to be that little bit better than mine. The smaller RAM will make a difference though as W7 really wants a minimum of 2GB.

My one's been donated to a friend and is only used for the basics like internet and email.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 21, 2013)

I do not think the CPU is at fault. that 1.5GB of ram is.

Even if you upgraded to 1.5GB. That is still not quite enough for Windows 7.

Also, some people might flame me for this recommendation, but install ccleaner and run the registry repair thing and clean that up. I usually do that on VERY old systems that I get and its like a night and day difference.

Also what anti virus is on that system other than malwarebytes on the desktop?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2013)

The RAM is not the issue, he has plenty of RAM free.  Even in the pictures in the OP he has 512MB just sitting there unused.  And in the later pictures there is close to 1GB going unused.  This isn't a RAM issue.  Windows 7 runs fine on 1GB of RAM if you don't have a bunch of crap running in the background and don't have a bunch of stuff open.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 22, 2013)

Look guys you don't have to keep suggesting hardware replacements and anything else, this is already done basically, I was just looking for some extra advice on software optimizations.



Dent1 said:


> If its a fresh windows then the high CPU usage is probably windows update. It will hide in the background eating up resources until its downloaded fully.
> 
> What happens if you disable windows update?



Nothing, that's already all disabled. I don't use it either. Updates provide nothing, they usually mess stuff up, it's just some security stuff that I don't care much since I don't have anything of big private importance on PC, neither will the user as we speak.




TheGuruStud said:


> The cpu is not crap. I'm still running my original athlon 64 3500 in a test PC. Stop insulting such a wonderful piece of silicon. Windows sucks, but does work fine on it.
> 
> The only thing it needs is a modern gpu to accelerate video.
> 
> I can game on that cpu and put the ps3/360 to shame.



Well I see the CPU spiking, but it could be the GPU indeed, it's some integrated nvidia stuff in ... takes like 65MB of RAM or something, hardware reserved.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> I do not think the CPU is at fault. that 1.5GB of ram is.
> 
> Even if you upgraded to 1.5GB. That is still not quite enough for Windows 7.
> 
> ...




33% of the memory is empty, the guy won't open more than 1 friefox window or more than 5 tabs probably, 1500MB is way enough,  the key is having at least 700MB for the whole stripped down windows 7 fit on the RAM, then it shouldn't lag as much even if pagefile is used, the default RAM consumption of default Win7 is 1.1GB.

Refer to this thread to learn more about Windows RAM readouts: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/win7-memory-cache-further-analyzing-mapped-file.144712/


Anyways that's not even the correct picture, this is fresh reboot here:


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 22, 2013)

I know I'm probably a bit late, but I'll have you know I've had 64-bit Windows 7 running on an Athlon64 3200+ with 4 GB of DDR400 (which may or may not have been running at DDR333 at the time due to one of the sticks existing in a state of full retardedness) and I never had any of the problems you are describing.


----------



## kn00tcn (Nov 22, 2013)

why is taskhost.exe using up so much cpu? i suppose an actual gfx card should help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 22, 2013)

This is an AMD system.  Are there any specific AMD patches that the OS needs?  I know there were for XP.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2013)

Ill tell you right now Memory is a problem. Ive had one of my systems here that originally ran 2GB of memory running windows 7 pro with onboard GPU (4250) and it said it had free 1GB of that 2GB of memory. ish. But the system was SLOW.  Upgraded it to 4GB of memory and the system is now TWICE as fast. Windows 7 loves memory, give it more and you will see an improvement for sure.

CPU wise the old single core is not realy up to the task these days, it would run better on XP though. I built a mate a system with a AMD 3700+ in it, upgraded the memory from 2GB to 4GB and is running a 8600GT. He complained all the time that his computer was slow on facebook. I checked it out and the CPU was spiking all the time at 100% when scrolling on facebook, it just couldn't keep up.  Upgraded it to a X2 4600+ and I haven't heard from him since. Facebook now runs smooth etc.

This was all typed up on a Windows XP machine with a FX-57, 2GB of memory and a 9600GT and its just keeping up now, but still laggy in some areas on the net. The single core days are pretty much over unless your running a 4GHz Athlon lol


----------



## Sempron Guy (Nov 23, 2013)

My sister's single core Atom based netbook with 2GB ram has been running Win 7 for 2 years w/o issues you've been describing. I'd assume your processor is faster than any single core first gen atom.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> This is an AMD system.  Are there any specific AMD patches that the OS needs?  I know there was for XP.



That was for the older socket A Athlon XP's and the very first Dual cores from socket 939 only.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 23, 2013)

You know, I noticed in the first pic that the nforce driver was an older version and labelled for Vista.  What motherboard is in this computer, or at least what chipset and IGP(if it has one).  This could be an issue of there just being a crappy driver for the chipset/IGP which is causing the lag.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Feb 15, 2014)

It didn't had a GPU at all, it's all integrated. This was a 2006 PC so i had no idea, plus I never had Winforce mobos or Nvidia hardware at all, I had gigabyte and now Asus mobo, along with radeons.

Yes those are vista drivers, because they were the closest to win7. It was a desperate attemtp to keep the PC for some web stuff for a few months or years until it blows up.

Didn't see these messages, anyways, the PC continued to work for some weeks after the HDD basically was nearing death so it corrupted the boot, the boot was unfixable via recovery console so the friend who used this PC just occasionally when moving sometimes from another city here, decided to sell it in spare parts, not much but better than nothing, so that's the story.

I just came here to see my CPUz pic to actually describe what's being sold, i forgot what was the CPU model, since I'm not going to separate that from the mobo.


----------

